# Lost Drone at Buckskin Mary Campsite on the Deschutes River



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Bummer! We’re about to float that stretch and always try to camp at Buckskin Mary. We’ll keep an eye out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Norcalcoastie said:


> Bummer! We’re about to float that stretch and always try to camp at Buckskin Mary. We’ll keep an eye out


Thanks for helping a fellow rafter out. Cheers!


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

Wishing no ill intent, and I genuinely hope you find it, but I also ask that you reconsider the use of drones on the river. Please consider that many people find that drones detract from their river experience. It's kind of like a'river constitution' in my mind: your right to enjoy yourself should end when expressing that right detracts from the experience of others. Just my $.02. Hope you find it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There are lots of places that ban drones. Here's one story:

We had a drone from a nearby campsite harass my group once, repeatedly coming closer after we made very clear signals we didn't want it hovering over us and was most unwelcome. Mind you this was while we were changing into camp loungewear and setting up our tents; when we'd throw sticks at it, the drone would then back off and then return for a closer look at us. At one point the drone lost contact with the controls and while it was hovering in wait mode, one of our crew knocked it out of the air with a rock, causing enough damage to prevent any more flying on that trip. This was in a wilderness study area and drones are also clearly against the river use stipulations. The gal that knocked it down has a drone herself and when the operator came into our camp looking for it, she was able to recite the wilderness area prohibition to him before handing it over. A volunteer ranger in our group read him the river regs which specifically prohibit drones & included it in his trip report so the TL could be held responsible by the managing agency. That said, I don't think any consequences ever ensued (other than a damaged drone).


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I seems to me that fairly busy railroad tracks on one side of the river and a BLM road on the other side would be bigger issues for your river experience than a drone, although the train has been know to toss the Sunday newspaper out of the window as they pass by.


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm not speaking specifically about the Buckskin camp; I've had drones around camp in many other more primitive settings. And there's nothing that can be done about the road and the railroad, but people can still be considerate of other boaters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

mattviles said:


> Wishing no ill intent, and I genuinely hope you find it, but I also ask that you reconsider the use of drones on the river. Please consider that many people find that drones detract from their river experience. It's kind of like a'river constitution' in my mind: your right to enjoy yourself should end when expressing that right detracts from the experience of others. Just my $.02. Hope you find it.


I can understand how flying a drone in a wilderness environment could impact the experience of others. My goal was to keep the drone as far away from camps and the river. In this situation I flew it well above the canyon, to get a better look at the flag on the canyon rim near the Dant mine. However, even with the best intentions, things can go wrong, as they obviously did in my case. Flying an aircraft has its risks, no matter how good a pilot you are or where you are flying. I realize that flying a drone in/around the river is too much of an uncontrollable environment and the potential to negatively impact others is too great. Losing the drone was a good lesson and probably natures way of saying "hey, leave that shit at home" and so i will choose to make better choices in the future


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

mattviles said:


> I'm not speaking specifically about the Buckskin camp; I've had drones around camp in many other more primitive settings. And there's nothing that can be done about the road and the railroad, but people can still be considerate of other boaters.


One can be inconsiderate with just about anything. If people have a default setting to be unhappy and complain about others, I just wish _THEY_ would stay home. Once known, they certainly are not welcome in my camp!


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I can understand how flying a drone in a wilderness environment could impact the experience of others. My goal was to keep the drone as far away from camps and the river. In this situation I flew it well above the canyon, to get a better look at the flag on the canyon rim near the Dant mine. However, even with the best intentions, things can go wrong, as they obviously did in my case. Flying an aircraft has its risks, no matter how good a pilot you are or where you are flying. I realize that flying a drone in/around the river is too much of an uncontrollable environment and the potential to negatively impact others is too great. Losing the drone was a good lesson and probably natures way of saying "hey, leave that shit at home" and so i will choose to make better choices in the future


No worries, Mate. Some people are just born to whine about everything they see or hear. It doesn't do our sport any good ... they are, in fact, a drag on _every_body's experience. Most people won't say anything about it, but like those who silently tolerate vulgar and obscene language, they just quietly suffer with the burden and bad form. When people complain enough, their presence becomes unwanted in camp. When that's the kind of people who infest the rivers, the experience becomes a negative one. The camaraderie of like-minded people is one of the great pleasures of being out there; it is one of the reasons we go boating. When that turns sour, we stay home or go boating with others. Or, yes, alone. Eventually, many people simply quit boating. The whiners are more trouble than they're worth. I recall a couple of 16 person trips in particular that I now just quietly decline _withOUT_ comment when those people are along. 2+ weeks on the water surrounded by people who are going a different direction is simply too much. "Separation Canyon" could not get there quickly enough! There are some people who have been asking to go along on my Canadian trips for 30 and 40 years. Same thing. It's not going to happen. We are great friends, but their complaining gets old _very_ quickly. I doubt if we would make it to the border.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Just remember that sound carries, and keep a respectful distance. Stay out of slingshot & archery range and you'll probably be OK. Drones are Federally protected as they are legally considered to be aircraft, but if I had a bowfishing outfit I might be tempted to toss a line over one if it invaded "my space."


----------

